# PolyScience Smoking Gun



## EdipisReks (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been wanting one of these (mostly to add some smoke flavor to meat I've cooked sous vide, before the final sear), and finally found a deal on eBay. Anybody here use one before? Any suggestions? I'll need to rig up a fan in my kitchen window before using it, if the videos on YouTube are anything to go by.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah... I have one... Love it. Flavor is imparted pretty quickly. Don't use it as much as I would like, but I like smoked butter to cook with.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 20, 2015)

Oooh, smoked butter sounds like fun, Jon! How much excess smoke does it make, in regular use? From the videos I've seen, people seem to be adding too much wood for the amount of smoke they want to create...


----------



## Themetalchef (Jan 21, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> Oooh, smoked butter sounds like fun, Jon! How much excess smoke does it make, in regular use? From the videos I've seen, people seem to be adding too much wood for the amount of smoke they want to create...




I own one and have used it for various techniques. smoked buffalo sauce, cold smoking brined pork chops, smoking sous vide pulled pork. etc.

The amount of smoke generated depends on the wood chips used as well as type of container used to along with the smoking gun. as well as how long you keep a flame to the wood chips i prefer to allow them light then just slowly burn it allows for a more smoking flavor as opposed to the continuous flame and burning the chips as fast as possible. (this technique is good for smoking sauces and butters though)


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 21, 2015)

How do you smoke butter? Do you put a stick in a container, add the smoke and seal it shut or would you melt it first.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 22, 2015)

soften, maximize surface area (either spread or whip), smoke, shape, chill


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 22, 2015)

Seems like smoked butter would be really tasty with seafood. Anybody used this to add some smokiness to fresh mozzarella?


----------



## mise_en_place (Jan 23, 2015)

I was also going to ask about cheese, 99Limited.

Metalchef- is the smoke still detectable when you smoke and then sear? I would think to sear, then smoke during resting.


----------



## Themetalchef (Jan 25, 2015)

mise_en_place said:


> I was also going to ask about cheese, 99Limited.
> 
> Metalchef- is the smoke still detectable when you smoke and then sear? I would think to sear, then smoke during resting.



Yea the smoke flavor is still there when you smoke then sear if you allow the meat to sit in the container with the smoke for a few minutes. I do this often with my pork chops its a more subtle smoke. If you sear then smoke you sometimes get that harsh bitter smoke flavor (as depends on the wood chips).

Also works well if you do a pulled pork and you cook it then pull it and then smoke it for a few minutes really imparts that smokey element if you don't have a smoker. 

The one time i noticed smoking then searing has no effect is smoking something post sous vide.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 25, 2015)

Are you saying that smoking after sous vide doesn't add much smoke flavor? Adding smoke flavor to sous vide dishes is mainly what I was going to use the thing for...


----------



## JBroida (Jan 25, 2015)

i do it all of the time... totally fine, you just need to control the amount of smoke and time better... before is more forgiving


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 25, 2015)

JBroida said:


> i do it all of the time... totally fine, you just need to control the amount of smoke and time better... before is more forgiving



Okay, thanks Jon!


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 25, 2015)

Themetalchef said:


> Yea the smoke flavor is still there when you smoke then sear if you allow the meat to sit in the container with the smoke for a few minutes. I do this often with my pork chops its a more subtle smoke. If you sear then smoke you sometimes get that harsh bitter smoke flavor (as depends on the wood chips).
> 
> Also works well if you do a pulled pork and you cook it then pull it and then smoke it for a few minutes really imparts that smokey element if you don't have a smoker.
> 
> The one time i noticed smoking then searing has no effect is smoking something post sous vide.



Actually smoking a pork shoulder doesn't get the smokey flavor deep inside the pork. The smoke only penetrates the outer 1/4" or so. The smokey flavor comes from blending the bark with the rest of the pulled pork. I could see using this to add some smokey flavor to slow oven roasted pulled pork.


----------



## mise_en_place (Jan 25, 2015)

99Limited said:


> Actually smoking a pork shoulder doesn't get the smokey flavor deep inside the pork. The smoke only penetrates the outer 1/4" or so. The smokey flavor comes from blending the bark with the rest of the pulled pork. I could see using this to add some smokey flavor to slow oven roasted pulled pork.



He's saying you "pull" or shred the pork, and then smoke.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 25, 2015)

the smoke these guns let off is no joke, some serious smoke


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 25, 2015)

mise_en_place said:


> He's saying you "pull" or shred the pork, and then smoke.



I guess I didn't make what I was saying clear. I was trying to reaffirm what Themethalchef said because I believe this thing is a good way to add a smokey flavor to pulled pork that was not done on a BBQ. I was trying to point out that when you BBQ a pork shoulder to smoke it, the smoke only penetrates a little way, which creates what is known as the "smoke ring". You need to make sure the bark is blended in with the all the meat to distribute the smokey goodness. 

Sorry for not being clear.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 20, 2015)

I own one and its magical. Smoked all my fish, butter, soups and etc. its worth the price.


----------



## CaremeFraiche (Apr 26, 2015)

I have one and i love it especially because of all the applications to different techniques of smoking it lends itself to. If i want to smoke something for a certain amount of time i will place my product in my oven and fill up the oven with smoke. In that way you get more area than placing a cloche on a plate.


----------

